# Starting Showing!



## corby147 (Sep 27, 2009)

I have never showed before but I have been to a show. I want to do some small jumping (no higher than 2'6"). I am located around The greater Toronto area. any suggestions on what types of shows i should enter or any other comments??


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Maybe talk to your trainer, but I would suggest jumper shows


----------



## HannahandAda (Jul 11, 2009)

I am also just starting showing, but in dressage... I plan to go to a slew of schooling shows before trying a rated show. That is, we'll try a rated show if my girl (and I) like showing.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I would talk with your trainer and see what she recommends. Or visit a few schooling shows in the area and see what interests you the most. If you're starting off i'd say check out the hunter shows. The courses will be much simpler then a jumper course with friendlier looking fences.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

for the first time, I'd pick a local hunt show....


----------

